# Is it possible to get genital herpes without having sex?



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Not sure if this is possible, but wanted to ask to see if anyone has ever experienced this before.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

cold sores and herpes are the same thing just in a different place.


so if someone with a clod sore gives oral when the cold sore is active then they can pass it on to the genital area.

but I believe there has to be some contact with the genitals to spread it.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

There are 2 versions of the herpes virus which are common. The one for cold sores is HSV-1, the one for "genital herpes" is HSV-2.

Usually HSV-1 appears on the lip as a cold sore. Usually HSV-2 appears in the genital region as a bump. However, either virus can infect either location. Infection is from bodily fluid into a mucus membrane. So the location of a lesion/bump is not diagnostic of which version of the virus you have. You have to have a blood test to differentiate which form you have been exposed to.

Medhelp, Healthcentral and other places I've read online say that it may be theoretically possible to get HSV-2 from just kissing but it is extremely unlikely and is not known to have happened. 

Oral sex could transmit HSV-2 to the genitals if the giver has an HSV-2 infection in their mouth. The giver most likely previously received the HSV-2 virus by giving oral sex to a person who was genitally infected.

Herpes Simplex - Transmission


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I know a guy that got it even though he was wearing condom. The sores were on the base of his shaft. He was with a stripper. He is no longer married.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I work in the research field. and from talking to microbiologist hsv1 and hsv2 are the same . it just depends where on the body its at.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Possible? Probably. Probable? No.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I knew a guy in college (before AIDS when herpes was about the worst thing you could get) who had cold sores on his lip almost all the time. Apparently he gave himself herpes "down there" via the old "spit and jerk" method of masturbation.

Not sure how true this was, it was a long time ago, but it would seem to make sense on some level.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

You get one type from snatching a kiss, and another from kissing a -- well you get the idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

My husband gets cold sores sometimes...essentially, what's being said, is that if he were to give me OS while he has a cold sore, I could get genital herpes?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Created2Write said:


> My husband gets cold sores sometimes...essentially, what's being said, is that if he were to give me OS while he has a cold sore, I could get genital herpes?


That is my understanding


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> Not sure if this is possible, but wanted to ask to see if anyone has ever experienced this before.


Yes... If you have genital to genital contact... Doesn't have to be PIV...


----------



## A++ (May 21, 2012)

Maybe, if you wear another persons underwear..


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

I just wanted to point out that neither my wife nor I have genital herpes or the herpes that can occur above the waist. It was a question that popped into my head when reading some of the threads in CWI coupled with the fact that my wife has been battling a persistent yeast infection. Yeast infections aren't std's of course, but it got me wondering how would I react if my wife didn't have a yeast infection but an STD. Then I wondered if there were any STD's out there that could be passed in any way aside from sexual contact, and I thought if any could it would probably be herpes. Hence why I started this thread.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I just wanted to point out that neither my wife nor I have genital herpes or the herpes that can occur above the waist. It was a question that popped into my head when reading some of the threads in CWI coupled with the fact that my wife has been battling a persistent yeast infection. Yeast infections aren't std's of course, but it got me wondering how would I react if my wife didn't have a yeast infection but an STD. Then I wondered if there were any STD's out there that could be passed in any way aside from sexual contact, and I thought if any could it would probably be herpes. Hence why I started this thread.


I'm not a doctor but I believe the husband can be a carrier of yeast... and be functioning just fine... ie.. no symptoms.. and passing it to his wife...


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

hambone said:


> I'm not a doctor but I believe the husband can be a carrier of yeast... and be functioning just fine... ie.. no symptoms.. and passing it to his wife...


I've heard that as being the case for urinary tract infections but not for yeast infections.


----------



## hambone (Mar 30, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I've heard that as being the case for urinary tract infections but not for yeast infections.


I googled it and here's what I found


Yes, men can get yeast infections, too. Although sexual transmission of yeast infections is uncommon, doctors generally recommend that you refrain from sexual contact until the infection is cleared up. And, if you AND your partner have symptoms of yeast infection, you should both be treated. Otherwise, you're probably just reinfecting each other.


IS your wife taking any antibiotics? It is almost guaranteed if my wife take an antibiotic... she'll get a yeast infection..


----------

